# XD9sc Questions Before I Buy



## centexhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

After MUCH research/price comparisons, etc., etc. I have pretty much decided on the XD Sub compact 9 for my next gun. After everything I looked at (Glock, Taurus, S&W, Bersa as my price range was 600 max) I kept coming back to the XD. My questions are:

How accurate is it (given I do my part). I realize that it is designed more for short distances/protection, and that it is not a match grade gun. I just want to be able to get respectable groups at the range.

Second, is there any 'play' in the grip with the extended mag used. i.e. does the grip feel solid? Those that I picked up seemed o.k. but of course that was without a loaded mag--I didn't know if the extra weight contributed to any movement at the 'joint' .

Bottom line is, I think I am going to become a proud XD owner--just wanted a little feedback first. Thanks !

Edit--I forgot to add that the reason I am leaning toward the sub compact is to double as a concealed carry if I don't feel like carrying my other gun.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

It is very accurate. have never shot one, but go to XDtalk.com and ask around there...you'll see people getting very good results with the subcompacts.

As for play in the extended mag, not really. I've held the XD45c with extended mag, and didn't notice anything like that...although I really didn't make a point of noticing if there was.

I'd head over to xdtalk.com if you have any questions, or if you just want to hang out...good crowd there, and lots of good info on the XD lineup.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The XD 9SC is an excellent shooter for such a compact sight radius and a 3" barrel. I generally shoot it from 45 and 30 foot distances with acceptable defensive 4" groups. It is a very easy gun to shoot at the range. Low recoil, easy sight acquisition and yes, I'll say it again, accurate. I know this is an apples to oranges comparison but it shot as well and accurate as my XD 40 Tactical 5" which I later traded. Though the 9SC was smaller, the recoil affect of the .40 outweighed the smaller sight radius and was less accurate in my hands.

As for the extended grip mag, I rarely use it so I just went and got it out of the safe and hooked it up to the 9SC. There is no play at all. No movement, no rattle when I shake it, nothing. Again, I rarely used the extension as it hinders concealment. For grip purposes, the standard works fine for me. I've added a Hogue Handall Jr. overwrap to the grip. This wrap is made for the very small guns like the KelTecs and Bersa 380's. To get it on is a struggle but if you heat the grip up, you can get it on the XD SC. The good thing about this wrap is that it fully fits without contacting the backstrap safety. It goes on so tight there is no play so it won't ride up onto the safety.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've said it many times, and I'll say it again...as far as the accuracy is concerned, I still swear that for some reason I shoot my sub-compact more accurate than my service model. It's extremely accurate for a sub-compact model IMO. Also, there is no play at all in the extended mag. As stated above, it does hinder concealment. Many people use the extended mag at the range and the short mag for CC. I personally disagree with that theory being that I would prefer to shoot the gun in the configuration at the range that it would be used in for self-defense. I personally traded my extended mag for the short mag for that reason. I guess trigger time is trigger time no matter how you get it, but that's just my opinion. Going over to XDTalk.com is a great idea as far as information about the XD is concerned. You definitely won't be disappointed if you buy one, and I'll guarantee you buy another if you do  Let us know what your final decision is.

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... yup

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't truly answer since my XD9SC won't be here until next week. But judging how well my XD40 performs, I'd say the SC is going to be a winner too.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

centexhunter said:


> Second, is there any 'play' in the grip with the extended mag used. i.e. does the grip feel solid? Those that I picked up seemed o.k. but of course that was without a loaded mag--I didn't know if the extra weight contributed to any movement at the 'joint' .


When the mag is loaded, it feels pretty solid. When you grip the pistol for firing, you can't even tell it's an extended mag. It feels just like my XD9 Service and XD9 Tactical.

I like carrying my XD40 SC with the short mag with a Pearce Grip Extension and keeping a spare 12 round mag in the car.


----------



## centexhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the answers guys. I'll try XDtalk like suggested. Headed to the ball fields for my kids game right now, so I have to keep it brief (I'll re-read all the posts when I get back). I'm 99.9% sure that I'm going to get one.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Most accurate shooter I own. 1-2".... or less.......groupings at 8-10yrds.:smt023

It's scarry how accurate my XD9sc shot right outta the box, and 600+ rounds later........still getting better. The trigger pull has eased up considerably, and I know focus on"_double-taps_" when I'm target shooting.

I also added PEARCE grip extenders to my 10rnd and my Extra 10rnd mags



My No#1 choice for my CCW.

Good luck!


----------



## centexhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

Well guys...looks like I'm one of you now. I just ordered one off gunbroker so after the paperwork and when it gets here, I'll post back with an update. Now for the agonizing wait...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! You definitely won't be disappointed. Be sure to post a range report 

-Jeff-


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

centexhunter said:


> Well guys...looks like I'm one of you now. I just ordered one off gunbroker so after the paperwork and when it gets here, I'll post back with an update. Now for the agonizing wait...


Congrats on an excellent choice!! :smt023

Oh....you can always stock up on ammo and "_accessories_" while ya wait......:watching:

hey....I just hit 100 posts.........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Read this too:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11777

I really like that XDsc, though. If they come out with a OD green frame w/ a stainless slide (like the new 45XD I bought) - I may buy one anyway - I can have 2 carry guns and alternate.


----------

